# ENFA TẶNG SỮA VÀ QUÀ CHO MẸ BẦU VÀ MẸ ĐANG NUÔI CON NHỎ TRÊN TOÀN QUỐC. CÁC MOM NHẬN CHƯA??.



## Hhhhhhjj (29/4/21)

*Các mom bỏ ra 1 phút đăng ký nhận quà nhé. Bộ quà tặng bao gồm:*
+ Sữa Enfa
+ Khăn ướt bobby
+ Sách dinh dưỡng
+ Bốc thăm trúng thưởng.
+ Mẫu thử dung dịch diệt khuẩn





Lưu ý:
+ Chương trình hoàn toàn miễn phí, các mom không phải mất bất kì chi phí nào, kể cả phí ship quà.
+ Chương trình chỉ áp dụng cho mẹ nuôi con nhỏ hoặc đang mang thai.
*NHẬN QUÀ NGAY*


----------

